# wont be on as much



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Just letting my friends know i wont be on as much. I'll be on my site. Seems you cant even have a laugh on here anymore without your threads getting deleted and no explanation for it. Even though everyone knew it was a jokey thread. My friends know where to find me. I'll still pop on and off but that's it.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

im a friend but i cant find u!!
Edited to say: good luck tho - take care


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Just letting my friends know i wont be on as much. I'll be on my site. Seems you cant even have a laugh on here anymore without your threads getting deleted and no explanation for it. Even though everyone knew it was a jokey thread. My friends know where to find me. I'll still pop on and off but that's it.


AWWWWW!!!  Dont, your a really valuble member! Please stay on as much as usual!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

what? your thread was deleted how come? recently? there dont seem to be any mods about


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I dont know what thread it was... But im also a friends, I hope... But cant contact you?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> what? your thread was deleted how come? recently? there dont seem to be any mods about


Yep the jokey thread about a cat carrier. Everyone but 2 people found it offensive and now my thread has been deleted with not even an explanation. Last time i looked it had nearly 90 replies and everyone having a laugh. Well if you can't have a laugh on here whats the point?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep the jokey thread about a cat carrier. Everyone but 2 people found it offensive and now my thread has been deleted with not even an explanation. Last time i looked it had nearly 90 replies and everyone having a laugh. Well if you can't have a laugh on here whats the point?


What, Are you serious? That was a good laugh?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep the jokey thread about a cat carrier. Everyone but 2 people found it offensive and now my thread has been deleted with not even an explanation. Last time i looked it had nearly 90 replies and everyone having a laugh. Well if you can't have a laugh on here whats the point?


I completley missed that thread!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sahunk said:


> I dont know what thread it was... But im also a friends, I hope... But cant contact you?


I will still pop on and off but no point in joining in anything fun.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I will still pop on and off but no point in joining in anything fun.


 This forum does need a kick up the backside...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Things do seem to have gone bad again on here....

juliex


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep the jokey thread about a cat carrier. Everyone but 2 people found it offensive and now my thread has been deleted with not even an explanation. Last time i looked it had nearly 90 replies and everyone having a laugh. Well if you can't have a laugh on here whats the point?


oh i didn't see it. i don't get how that is deleted but some really nasty ones are not locked, or, deleted  unfair!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Suprised no one has complained about ur siggy pic or aviaror Sahunk lol!!:001_tt2:

Im with you on this FS:cursing:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep the jokey thread about a cat carrier. Everyone but 2 people found it offensive and now my thread has been deleted with not even an explanation. Last time i looked it had nearly 90 replies and everyone having a laugh. Well if you can't have a laugh on here whats the point?


*
Hey Ony, don't let the sh*ts get you down, probably having a dig at you because of me...brave or what? pmsl...
EVERYONE with half a brain cell could see it was a joke, errrrrr does that mean they haven't even got 1 cell?*


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Suprised no one has complained about ur siggy pic or aviaror Sahunk lol!!:001_tt2:
> 
> Im with you on this FS:cursing:


Lol, I bet they have... Some grumpy old sods on here...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

can't see sigs, have them switched off, much better


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> Hey Ony, don't let the sh*ts get you down, probably having a dig at you because of me...brave or what? pmsl...
> EVERYONE with half a brain cell could see it was a joke, errrrrr does that mean they haven't even got 1 cell?*


PMSL!! Love your ticker!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep the jokey thread about a cat carrier. Everyone but 2 people found it offensive and now my thread has been deleted with not even an explanation. Last time i looked it had nearly 90 replies and everyone having a laugh. Well if you can't have a laugh on here whats the point?


I for one found it bl**dy hilarious, keep us smiling please


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Well i found it funny Make shaw you don't go for long


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

The cat carrier thread was deleted? 
Sorry you feel you can't be about as much Ony  Don't let people push you out hun x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Suprised no one has complained about ur siggy pic or aviaror Sahunk lol!!:001_tt2:
> 
> Im with you on this FS:cursing:


I did I hate marmite


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

That thread had me in stitches..seems you cant have a laugh yet the threads that are kicking off and allowed to run until it gets that bad members get infractions and banned!
Sorry you feel you have to leave for the time being..


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Me and Willow loved that thread. She even recommended we get one of those carriers for Ty


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*ONY do not go, you are worth a 100 to these 2 idiots, i bet they are newbies or saddo's, dont go hun it wouldnt be the same without you, i missed it again otherwise idve had a go, was baking me scones  :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> oh i didn't see it. i don't get how that is deleted but some really nasty ones are not locked, or, deleted  unfair!





Katie&Cody said:


> Suprised no one has complained about ur siggy pic or aviaror Sahunk lol!!:001_tt2:
> 
> Im with you on this FS:cursing:





JANICE199 said:


> *
> Hey Ony, don't let the sh*ts get you down, probably having a dig at you because of me...brave or what? pmsl...
> EVERYONE with half a brain cell could see it was a joke, errrrrr does that mean they haven't even got 1 cell?*





sahunk said:


> Lol, I bet they have... Some grumpy old sods on here...





Molly's Mum said:


> I for one found it bl**dy hilarious, keep us smiling please





Badger's Mum said:


> Well i found it funny Make shaw you don't go for long


Thanks all...EVERYONE knew it was a joke and EVERYONE was having a good laugh on that thread. Ive seen so many things posted on here that are plain cruel/evil but never got deleted. Clearly prejudice.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Free_spirit i know what the problem was........you only showed one for cats, you should know by now we live an equal opportunities world. LMAO:lol::lol:*


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Free_spirit i know what the problem was........you only showed one for cats, you should know by now we live an equal opportunities world. LMAO:lol::lol:*


*OH MY GOD lol one for dogs, how about one for trolls as well pmsl we got more of them than cats & dogs ut: :001_tt2: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> That thread had me in stitches..seems you cant have a laugh yet the threads that are kicking off and allowed to run until it gets that bad members get infractions and banned!
> Sorry you feel you have to leave for the time being..


Exactly Kerry.



tylow said:


> Me and Willow loved that thread. She even recommended we get one of those carriers for Ty


Thanks...it had loads of us laughing.



ladywiccana said:


> *ONY do not go, you are worth a 100 to these 2 idiots, i bet they are newbies or saddo's, dont go hun it wouldnt be the same without you, i missed it again otherwise idve had a go, was baking me scones  :smilewinkgrin:*


Yep they were two newbies Karen...Even you saw that thread and joined in with the fun.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> I did I hate marmite


PMSL!

I agree Ony...for goodness sake you can't go against the majority and delete something because of one or two ppl imo...if we did all the threads on here at some point would get deleted. Whenever i post i feel like i have to put IMPO/No offence meant...and you shouldn't have to, if ppl don't agree they should just ignore it unless obv is it out and out cruel like you say!! :cursing:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Exactly Kerry.
> 
> Thanks...it had loads of us laughing.
> 
> Yep they were two newbies Karen...Even you saw that thread and joined in with the fun.


*Makes you wonder if there minds were in the gutter????? kinda dont it:smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

God - Im so annoyed I'v missed it, could do with a laff! Has it been deleted or closed?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I did I hate marmite


 Your a cheeky one! Lol.... Well i dont like... BADGERS! :001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Makes you wonder if there minds were in the gutter????? kinda dont it:smilewinkgrin:*


*
And just when the forum needed a good laugh.is it worth the effort?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Im with Ony on this one! Barney constantly is asked to delete his sigs and other people are allowed to keep there that are far more offensive! That thread was funny Ony and if people cant see it for what it was without is being deleted which is a total joke, Im not posting anymore till it improves :smilewinkgrin: 


see yas laters


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

that thread had me in stitches.. its sad when you cant have a bit of fun on here


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> And just when the forum needed a good laugh.is it worth the effort?*


*Im quite seriously thinking of starting one of my own, just for us funny folk lmao no boring saddos allowed pmsl :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*



claire said:


> Im with Ony on this one! Barney constantly is asked to delete his sigs and other people are allowed to keep there that are far more offensive! That thread was funny Ony and if people cant see it for what it was without is being deleted which is a total joke, Im not posting anymore till it improves :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> see yas laters


*I agree, it does seem to be one rule for some but not for others, and i guess the trouble is some of them could be like Jess and Sahunk and just youngsters perhaps that dont know anything or more than likely old banned members just stirring it in deep wiv the old shitzu shovel hehe :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

I missed the thread so have no idea what's going on, but will miss FS if you go


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep the jokey thread about a cat carrier. Everyone but 2 people found it offensive and now my thread has been deleted with not even an explanation. Last time i looked it had nearly 90 replies and everyone having a laugh. Well if you can't have a laugh on here whats the point?


*Jeez where's people sense of humour gone ...i thought it was hilarious  don't disappear again hun, i never seem to catch you at your place and it would be a damn shame *

*Some people need to lighten up :cursing:*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> PMSL!
> 
> I agree Ony...for goodness sake you can't go against the majority and delete something because of one or two ppl imo...if we did all the threads on here at some point would get deleted. Whenever i post i feel like i have to put IMPO/No offence meant...and you shouldn't have to, if ppl don't agree they should just ignore it unless obv is it out and out cruel like you say!! :cursing:


Exactly Kate...It was a fake pic too and damn obvious it was not real.



ladywiccana said:


> *Makes you wonder if there minds were in the gutter????? kinda dont it:smilewinkgrin:*


So true Karen.



Katie&Cody said:


> God - Im so annoyed I'v missed it, could do with a laff! Has it been deleted or closed?


Nope it's been deleted with no explanation.



JANICE199 said:


> *
> And just when the forum needed a good laugh.is it worth the effort?*


Exactly and we all joined in and had a great laugh....you'd think it would beat all the bitching that goes on, on here but is allowed to stay up.



claire said:


> Im with Ony on this one! Barney constantly is asked to delete his sigs and other people are allowed to keep there that are far more offensive! That thread was funny Ony and if people cant see it for what it was without is being deleted which is a total joke, Im not posting anymore till it improves :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> see yas laters


So true Claire...I thought cheering people up and us all joining in having a laugh like we did would be good for the forum...Apparantly not.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

If you guys do want me to delete my sig pic, (The ones with worms in it) Lol, just send me a PM!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

You weren't even informed it was deleted?


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

i hope you do stay on here a lot..... you would be so missed..


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Just letting my friends know i wont be on as much. I'll be on my site. Seems you cant even have a laugh on here anymore without your threads getting deleted and no explanation for it. Even though everyone knew it was a jokey thread. My friends know where to find me. I'll still pop on and off but that's it.


I know what you mean Ony.. i find it only for those and such as those..

But will see you soon xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't read this thread so don't know what was on it, but from what everyone's saying it was making everyone laugh. It's a shame that threads like that are deleted when rubbish like the doodle breeding nonsense is allowed to go on..and on..........and on......zzzzzzzzz.

Don't go Freespirit - since I've come back onto this forum you have been kindness itself. I'll miss you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

sahunk said:


> If you guys do want me to delete my sig pic, (The ones with worms in it) Lol, just send me a PM!


Noone wants it deleting, just some members to lighten UP!!!!! and stop bloody complaining


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a newbie (it wasn't me) I was just getting used to your toothy cat grin on all the game threads...


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

claire said:


> Noone wants it deleting, just some members to lighten UP!!!!! and stop bloody complaining


Yer, I agree, Its starting to get to my head! ut:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Noooooooooo you aint going nowhere! It makes me really mad that some people just too flaming up their own a** that they cant take a joke.

We need you to stay here  I only have 3 friends here and you're one of em!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> that thread had me in stitches.. its sad when you cant have a bit of fun on here


It had all of us laughing Marion but hey i guess we're not allowed a sense of humour.



ladywiccana said:


> *Im quite seriously thinking of starting one of my own, just for us funny folk lmao no boring saddos allowed pmsl :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*
> 
> Dont Karen...it will be deleted. Heaven forbid you have a laugh.
> 
> ...


Seems that way Karen.



HighlandQuine said:


> I missed the thread so have no idea what's going on, but will miss FS if you go


I wil still pop on and off but not much point in joining in, so wont be posting as much or on here as much.



AngelXoXo said:


> *Jeez where's people sense of humour gone ...i thought it was hilarious  don't disappear again hun, i never seem to catch you at your place and it would be a damn shame *
> 
> *Some people need to lighten up :cursing:*


Exactly Summer...no sense of humour with some people. But dont worry i'll stay in touch...lol..xxxx


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

sahunk said:


> If you guys do want me to delete my sig pic, (The ones with worms in it) Lol, just send me a PM!


I had to read it twice when I saw it. It's hilarious


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

you cant leave yet...... i have a bet on about how long it gonna take you to get to 15000 posts............. you dont want me to lose my 20p do you


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Your a cheeky one! Lol.... Well i dont like... BADGERS! :001_tt2:


:001_tt2::001_tt2:



JANICE199 said:


> *
> And just when the forum needed a good laugh.is it worth the effort?*


Well it made my day



sahunk said:


> If you guys do want me to delete my sig pic, (The ones with worms in it) Lol, just send me a PM!


No the worm's are fine but please loose the marmite


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

marion..d said:


> you cant leave yet...... i have a bet on about how long it gonna take you to get to 15000 posts............. you dont want me to lose my 20p do you


20p......... i tought you said £20!...


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> Well it made my day
> 
> No the worm's are fine but please loose the marmite


Lol, Its all about the marmite aint it? Well tough! Its staying! :001_tt2:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

sahunk said:


> If you guys do want me to delete my sig pic, (The ones with worms in it) Lol, just send me a PM!


No don't - it makes me laugh every time i see it!! haha



waterlily said:


> I'm a newbie (it wasn't me) I was just getting used to your toothy cat grin on all the game threads...


I already luv ya!! That is exactly what i would say!! Me and FS have had our run ins before but long forgotten and as others have said she is kindness itself and has always been there for me to natter too...



marion..d said:


> you cant leave yet...... i have a bet on about how long it gonna take you to get to 15000 posts............. you dont want me to lose my 20p do you


hehe marion...what r u like!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> You weren't even informed it was deleted?


Nope not even told about it.



marion..d said:


> i hope you do stay on here a lot..... you would be so missed..


I'll still be popping on Marion but if i cant be myself and have a laugh and cheer others up, whats the point of posting?



scosha37 said:


> I know what you mean Ony.. i find it only for those and such as those..
> 
> But will see you soon xx


So true Sharon...and its not fair especially as it was a fun thread. xxxx



Spellweaver said:


> I didn't read this thread so don't know what was on it, but from what everyone's saying it was making everyone laugh. It's a shame that threads like that are deleted when rubbish like the doodle breeding nonsense is allowed to go on..and on..........and on......zzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Don't go Freespirit - since I've come back onto this forum you have been kindness itself. I'll miss you.


I totally agree...all the nasty threads are allowed to stay and carry on but if you try to cheer the place up it gets deleted. As for since you've come back...your'e a sweetie and keep posting woman...I'll miss you too but i'll still be around. ...xxxx 



waterlily said:


> I'm a newbie (it wasn't me) I was just getting used to your toothy cat grin on all the game threads...


lol...everyone has a chuckle at my smiling cat...no doubt that will get deleted too.



kittykat said:


> Noooooooooo you aint going nowhere! It makes me really mad that some people just too flaming up their own a** that they cant take a joke.
> 
> We need you to stay here  I only have 3 friends here and you're one of em!


I'll never be far away sweetiepie and im not leaving just dont see the point in joining in...some sh!t's bound to complain.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Do we know why the thread was deleted? so many of us found it so funny.And just for the record, FREE-SPIRIT is a cat owner always has been, so why on gods earth would she put something up that she would find evil to say the least...i'll tell you why BECAUSE IT WAS A JOKE.*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> you cant leave yet...... i have a bet on about how long it gonna take you to get to 15000 posts............. you dont want me to lose my 20p do you


What on earth did ya bet that much for?  :001_tt2:



Katie&Cody said:


> ! Me and FS have had our run ins before but long forgotten and as others have said she is kindness itself and has always been there for me to natter too...
> 
> !


So true Kate and i will always be there for you too sweetiepie...xxxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't blame you really, I know where to find you tho  xx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

blimey cant believe that thread has been deleted 

and i was thinking of getting a cat just so i could have one of them carriers :idea:
thought they were going to be the latest in designer fashion and the in thing to have :lol:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

ninja said:


> blimey cant believe that thread has been deleted
> 
> and i was thinking of getting a cat just so i could have one of them carriers :idea:
> thought they were going to be the latest in designer fashion and the in thing to have :lol:


lol, Julia...be careful what you say now...might get deleted.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

ninja said:


> blimey cant believe that thread has been deleted
> 
> and i was thinking of getting a cat just so i could have one of them carriers :idea:
> thought they were going to be the latest in designer fashion and the in thing to have :lol:


LOL Just spat me coffee out .......


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Why did it get deleted, like already said when other stuff is left to go rotten as it does.................wierd if you ask me...........and wierd if you dont lol :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Why did it get deleted, like already said when other stuff is left to go rotten as it does.................wierd if you ask me...........and wierd if you dont lol :smilewinkgrin:*


*

and effing wierd all round in my oppion.:001_tt2:ut:*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Why did it get deleted, like already said when other stuff is left to go rotten as it does.................wierd if you ask me...........and wierd if you dont lol :smilewinkgrin:*


Dont know Karen and no-one has given me any explanation as to why. We all know theres far worse stuff thats allowed to stay up on here and thats when people are being serious. Seems you have a laugh and it gets deleted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Dont know Karen and no-one has given me any explanation as to why. We all know theres far worse stuff thats allowed to stay up on here and thats when people are being serious. Seems you have a laugh and it gets deleted.


makes posting at all seem pointless really if its gonna get deleted anyway


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I only come on here now for the laughs as you all know, i dunno what id do without you lot :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *I only come on here now for the laughs as you all know, i dunno what id do without you lot :smilewinkgrin:*


*might as well all slit our wrists. LMAO*


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

well i dint see it but heard all about from Claire last night, surely these ass munchers knew ya was jokin as some1 said earlier it will be a banned member coming back on as 15 differant names and stirrin **** up as they aint got nothin better to do since they been cast out into the waste land of all decent forums


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *might as well all slit our wrists. LMAO*


bit strong that Jan lol


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Dont know Karen and no-one has given me any explanation as to why. We all know theres far worse stuff thats allowed to stay up on here and thats when people are being serious. Seems you have a laugh and it gets deleted.


I cannot see why it got deleted Ony IMO It was just fun not serious but then again I had one of my threads deleted and no explanations given. I do know why though so am not as confused as yourself. Ooops I dared to post a link to a New Designer Club and must have forgot in a moment of madness that this is a Crossbreed Forum and Crossbreeds rule 1st and foremost. 
Shame as I got good Rep for that Thread.
Stay as I will be until they boot me off


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *might as well all slit our wrists. LMAO*


*pmsl carefull jan you might get an infraction for that pmsl :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


Barney said:



bit strong that Jan lol

Click to expand...

haha Barney i'll blame the wine..not! pmsl.....but why the hell can't we have a laugh on here anymore? the replies to that thread showed most members found it funny, go on admit it you did too. xxx



ladywiccana said:



pmsl carefull jan you might get an infraction for that pmsl :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:

Click to expand...

for what? some might feel that way.lmao:lol::lol:*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

claire said:


> makes posting at all seem pointless really if its gonna get deleted anyway


Exactly Claire and i thought people were moaning there was no fun on here lately. We try and cheer things up and it gets deleted...whats the point?



ladywiccana said:


> *I only come on here now for the laughs as you all know, i dunno what id do without you lot :smilewinkgrin:*


Exactly Karen we like to come on and have a laugh...oh what a crime. 



Barney said:


> well i dint see it but heard all about from Claire last night, surely these ass munchers knew ya was jokin as some1 said earlier it will be a banned member coming back on as 15 differant names and stirrin **** up as they aint got nothin better to do since they been cast out into the waste land of all decent forums


So true Barney but looks like they get the say even though the majority were enjoying themselves.



clueless said:


> I cannot see why it got deleted Ony IMO It was just fun not serious but then again I had one of my threads deleted and no explanations given. I do know why though so am not as confused as yourself. Ooops I dared to post a link to a New Designer Club and must have forgot in a moment of madness that this is a Crossbreed Forum and Crossbreeds rule 1st and foremost.
> Shame as I got good Rep for that Thread.
> Stay as I will be until they boot me off


Clueless, you know me..I would NEVER put anything up to deliberately offend anyone. Yes im a nutter who loves a laugh and likes to cheer people up. Seems i cant win.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> haha Barney i'll blame the wine..not! pmsl.....but why the hell can't we have a laugh on here anymore? the replies to that thread showed most members found it funny, go on admit it you did too. xxx
> 
> for what? some might feel that way.lmao:lol::lol:*


I dint actually see it jan as we avin trouble with the internet but claire was on and was sayin it was a good laugh thats the trouble enjoyin ya self offends the freaks that come on and expect this place to be serious all the time


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Barney said:


> I dint actually see it jan as we avin trouble with the internet but claire was on and was sayin it was a good laugh thats the trouble enjoyin ya self offends the freaks that come on and expect this place to be serious all the time


*Barney it was a bit of harmless fun,which i might add LOADS found it funny.but hey whats the point in trying to cheer this place up?*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Barney said:


> I dint actually see it jan as we avin trouble with the internet but claire was on and was sayin it was a good laugh thats the trouble enjoyin ya self offends Janice the freak that come on and expect this place to be serious all the time


No need to call Janice a freak was there Barney? :001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No need to call Janice a freak was there Barney? :001_tt2:


*LMAO....but i am a freak and i dont give a damn god red wine is much better than this cr*p.:001_tt2::001_tt2:*


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No need to call Janice a freak was there Barney? :001_tt2:


sorry Ony she bloody asked for that tho lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *LMAO....but i am a freak and i dont give a damn god red wine is much better than this cr*p.:001_tt2::001_tt2:*


Think I agree im gonna have to have a glass or three after this poop, I cant understand why people cant have a laugh but can just be totally rude when its uncalled for like n this thread..http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/58289-dangers-keeping-snakes.html.... when it was started in general conversation


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *LMAO....but i am a freak and i dont give a damn god red wine is much better than this cr*p.:001_tt2::001_tt2:*


Have a glass/bottle for me please...lol 



Barney said:


> sorry Ony she bloody asked for that tho lol


Fair play but couldn't you have just reported her?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Barney said:


> sorry Ony she bloody asked for that tho lol


*ERM! do i know you? :001_tt2:*


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

what i dont understand is it was a fun thread, very funny i thought and it was deleted... so why is the thread where theres swearing, name calling and nastiness just closed but still there for anyone to read


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Barney it was a bit of harmless fun,which i might add LOADS found it funny.but hey whats the point in trying to cheer this place up?*


Got to make ya right Jan i am only posting on here now if i can copy and paste good honest wholesome pet related advice! After today you will only find me in the various pet sections lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

marion..d said:


> what i dont understand is it was a fun thread, very funny i thought and it was deleted... so why is the thread where theres swearing, name calling and nastiness just closed but still there for anyone to read


Exactly Marion...maybe there's two people on the whole forum who dont have a sense of humour? 



Barney said:


> Got to make ya right Jan i am only posting on here now if i can copy and paste good honest wholesome pet related advice! After today you will only find me in the various pet sections lol


So we'll only see you in the breeding section?.....No posts about crossbreeds please, i know what ya like for starting trouble.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Barney said:


> Got to make ya right Jan i am only posting on here now if i can copy and paste good honest wholesome pet related advice! After today you will only find me in the various pet sections lol


*Oh barney thats cheeting hun....just curious, but is there a chat for cat fights?:001_tt2::lol::lol:*


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Ive just come back, And you wont believe how mant times ive tried to slit my rist after you said that, But the spoon just aint working? Lmao


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

marion..d said:


> what i dont understand is it was a fun thread, very funny i thought and it was deleted... so why is the thread where theres swearing, name calling and nastiness just closed but still there for anyone to read


Exactly and imo why is the starter of that Thread still a member of this Forum, beggars believe It was only started to cause trouble and funny how it got running for 26 pages before something was done. I am totally fed up with what some get away with on here. I will be joing you Ony in the just reading and not posting. Most will appreciate that but some will miss it imo


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Ive just come back, And you wont believe how mant times ive tried to slit my rist after you said that, But the spoon just aint working? Lmao


lol...you nutter...that made me laugh....Assuming laughing is allowed?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

clueless said:


> Exactly and imo why is the starter of that Thread still a member of this Forum, beggars believe It was only started to cause trouble and funny how it got running for 26 pages before something was done. I am totally fed up with what some get away with on here. I will be joing you Ony in the just reading and not posting. Most will appreciate that but some will miss it imo


*Did i miss something? free-spirit started the thread. so who are you talking about?*


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

buhbye then 
we'll miss you xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...you nutter...that made me laugh....Assuming laughing is allowed?


I don't know about that. I can't decide if I should report you, ignore you or give you bad rep?  shall I do a poll? :idea:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Did i miss something? free-spirit started the thread. so who are you talking about?*


different thread janice.......


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Did i miss something? free-spirit started the thread. so who are you talking about?*


I think she is on about a thread in dog chat


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

The last thing I will be doing is leaving. People feel the need to go out of their way and do stuff for me here. :blush2::001_wub:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

clueless said:


> Exactly and imo why is the starter of that Thread still a member of this Forum, beggars believe It was only started to cause trouble and funny how it got running for 26 pages before something was done. I am totally fed up with what some get away with on here. I will be joing you Ony in the just reading and not posting. Most will appreciate that but some will miss it imo


But it's a shame Clueless. As you know i stay out of the breeding sections and sections like that as i have no knowledge or input. I like to have a laugh and cheer people up. So people like us have a place on this forum both with good input but in different sections granted. Why drive people away who contribute so much to the forum and no im not talking about post counts...We all know they count for nothing. But alot of good members on here bring something different to this forum which makes it what it is or what it should be.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...you nutter...that made me laugh....Assuming laughing is allowed?


 Naughty girl! Laughing is forbidden on such a serious forum!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Did i miss something? free-spirit started the thread. so who are you talking about?*


Clueless is referring to a different thread sweetiepie. 



Cassies-mum said:


> buhbye then
> we'll miss you xx


Im not leaving...lol...Just wont be contributing as much.



mumof5 said:


> I don't know about that. I can't decide if I should report you, ignore you or give you bad rep?  shall I do a poll? :idea:


lol...you could do all three...three times the satisfaction...lol  



MissG said:


> The last thing I will be doing is leaving. People feel the need to go out of their way and do stuff for me here. :blush2::001_wub:


I never said i was leaving. If i ever decided to leave i wouldn't be doing an 'Im leaving thread either'.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Naughty girl! Laughing is forbidden on such a serious forum!


You gonna report me? :001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

marion..d said:


> different thread janice.......


*
pmsl..why can't people just say what they want us to understand?*


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Clueless is referring to a different thread sweetiepie.
> 
> Im not leaving...lol...Just wont be contributing as much.
> 
> ...


aww ok then - if i PM you when im depressed will you reply ?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You gonna report me? :001_tt2:


Hmmmm... Thats a toughy! YES!


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

just come in on this thread and i have to say in all honesty im coming on less and less as all it seems to be lately is backbiting and nastiness....ppl come on to have a laugh,seek advice and share their experiences ! come on u lot lets get it back to the nice forum it was


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Sorry to confuse Janice I was referring to a Thread that Maarion was posting about. Your Forum Rules post would have maybe helped on that one though LOL


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> aww ok then - if i PM you when im depressed will you reply ?


Of course i will sweetiepie..xxxx  



sahunk said:


> Hmmmm... Thats a toughy! YES!


I knew ya would   :001_tt2:



poochimama said:


> just come in on this thread and i have to say in all honesty im coming on less and less as all it seems to be lately is backbiting and nastiness....ppl come on to have a laugh,seek advice and share their experiences ! come on u lot lets get it back to the nice forum it was


Exactly and that's why some of us come on here to have a laugh and cheer others up.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I thought it was very funny ony, those who couldnt see that are no brainers, i feel sorry for them, i come on to be cheered up but i dont post any more , ihave my own probs and come on for a cheer up and a laugh which you gave me with the cat carrier i tried to buy one of ebay but they had sold out lol, you have helped so many people me loads and someone else has too i wont say on here, i really dont want to know anyone who can pick up on a joke its sick, this forum always goes back to the few that cant stay out of something they dont like, 
keep your chin up babe loves you loads and ill be wherever you are, hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh dear  it was a funny thread and everyone new it was a joke  I dont know why it should have been deleted

Sorry Ony  dont you go anywhere, your a welcome fresh air and we need it to be like it used to be, when we ALL got on and had a laugh x*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

jeanie said:


> I thought it was very funny ony, those who couldnt see that are no brainers, i feel sorry for them, i come on to be cheered up but i dont post any more , ihave my own probs and come on for a cheer up and a laugh which you gave me with the cat carrier i tried to buy one of ebay but they had sold out lol, you have helped so many people me loads and someone else has too i wont say on here, i really dont want to know anyone who can pick up on a joke its sick, this forum always goes back to the few that cant stay out of something they dont like,
> keep your chin up babe loves you loads and ill be wherever you are, hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you Jeanie...That means alot to me as you do. I loves ya loads. 
Just cant believe a sense of humour is practically banned from this place now. Then people moan when it's boring and no fun anymore. Seems you just cant win.  xxxx



rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oh dear  it was a funny thread and everyone new it was a joke  I dont know why it should have been deleted
> 
> Sorry Ony  dont you go anywhere, your a welcome fresh air and we need it to be like it used to be, when we ALL got on and had a laugh x*


Thank you Lyn...ANYONE that knows me on here or in real life knows i love a laugh and love cheering people up. We all knew that thread was a joke and we all joined in having fun. Look where that got us.  xxxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*Can Someone please PM me why the Cat Carrier thread was so terrible, what sort of cat carrier was it *


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> *Can Someone please PM me why the Cat Carrier thread was so terrible, what sort of cat carrier was it *


Same here!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> *Can Someone please PM me why the Cat Carrier thread was so terrible, what sort of cat carrier was it *


it was a cartoon drawing where the bolt went up the cats bum to keep it in place lol

we wanted to know if they came in a range of sizes


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

And it was a real good laugh! We were asking for ones for human! LOL


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

claire said:


> it was a cartoon drawing where the bolt went up the cats bum to keep it in place lol
> 
> we wanted to know if they came in a range of sizes


Yeah and if you get it in a Human Version LOL


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*Yes, I thought so and I posted that exact same image on this forum last year!!!

I got some oh that is not even funny, but some people could see the joke. But some people said it was cruel.

So a year on we are no further forward with people not seeing things as a joke.

Oh dear*


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> *Yes, I thought so and I posted that exact same image on this forum last year!!!
> 
> I got some oh that is not even funny, but some people could see the joke. But some people said it was cruel.
> 
> ...


I am afraid its hopless chick some people ya just cant reach


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*Here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/7225-oh-gosh.html the thread i made about it may 2008*


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Lmao, thats the one!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

the img link was broken so i fixed it but i'd best take it off now before i get in trouble.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

clueless said:


> Yeah and if you get it in a Human Version LOL


yes a barney sized version LOL



Biawhiska said:


> *Yes, I thought so and I posted that exact same image on this forum last year!!!
> 
> I got some oh that is not even funny, but some people could see the joke. But some people said it was cruel.
> 
> ...


well I thought it was funny it was only a drawing lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear you won't be around so much - Don't be put off.
Most of us enjoy your threads and posts.
I know I'll miss you if your not around.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> *Here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/7225-oh-gosh.html the thread i made about it may 2008*


thanks for that cant believe people thought that was a real carrier lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

claire said:


> it was a cartoon drawing where the bolt went up the cats bum to keep it in place lol
> 
> we wanted to know if they came in a range of sizes


Exactly...all done in jest.



sahunk said:


> And it was a real good laugh! We were asking for ones for human! LOL


Yep but no jokes allowed remember 



clueless said:


> Yeah and if you get it in a Human Version LOL


Quite a few requests for the human versions...lol  


Biawhiska said:


> *Yes, I thought so and I posted that exact same image on this forum last year!!!
> 
> I got some oh that is not even funny, but some people could see the joke. But some people said it was cruel.
> 
> ...


Exactly...apparantly some people dont have the brains to tell the difference. What's worse is the MAJORITY of people on here would and did see it as a laugh but still the thread has not been put back up. So i guess the majority vote counts for nothing either?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i thought it was quite a good design tho


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

* Well on my post you can see a Mod never found it funny, though one Mod did so I guess that is the answer, though I guess we have no choice. Up to them at the end of the day, never mind.

*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> *Here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/7225-oh-gosh.html the thread i made about it may 2008*


Glad to see you share my humour.  



Fleur said:


> Sorry to hear you won't be around so much - Don't be put off.
> Most of us enjoy your threads and posts.
> I know I'll miss you if your not around.


I'll miss the laughs too but seems they are not allowed. I will still be around though..xxxx  



Biawhiska said:


> * Well on my post you can see a Mod never found it funny, though one Mod did so I guess that is the answer, though I guess we have no choice. Up to them at the end of the day, never mind.
> 
> *


Yeah i noticed that about the Mods on your thread. Such a shame...a joke is a joke at the end of the day and if we weren't animal lovers we wouldn't be on this forum...You'd think common sense would kick in.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes that is very true. we all need a break with humour sometimes


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> yes that is very true. we all need a break with humour sometimes


Exactly...Does us all good to have a laugh...If we mean no harm and we're not harming man nor beast what's the problem?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

there was a really funny swine flu pic i was going to post then i stopped myself and though "oh, not that forum!"  shame you have to think that, it was innocent and funny but you can never be sure on here!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> there was a really funny swine flu pic i was going to post then i stopped myself and though "oh, not that forum!"  shame you have to think that, it was innocent and funny but you can never be sure on here!!!


That is such a shame but i know what you mean. Well ive just sent TASHI a PM to ask why my thread was removed as it was all in jest and everyone but 2 newbies was having a great laugh. Surely the majority should count?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you would think so, but there's always some one out to spoil it for the rest and the minority usually win


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cannot believe that thread was closed!!: I dont understand how some threads which are blatantly nasty and argumentative can go on and on and on and on untill someone says hey where are the mods!! before it gets locked but this one gets deleted???? its an absolute crock of shite and something needs to be done about it before valued members start leaving in flocks!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Cannot believe that thread was closed!!: I dont understand how some threads which are blatantly nasty and argumentative can go on and on and on and on untill someone says hey where are the mods!! before it gets locked but this one gets deleted???? its an absolute crock of shite and something needs to be done about it before valued members start leaving in flocks!!


Could not agree more. Would rep but i've ran out!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Cannot believe that thread was closed!!: I dont understand how some threads which are blatantly nasty and argumentative can go on and on and on and on untill someone says hey where are the mods!! before it gets locked but this one gets deleted???? its an absolute crock of shite and something needs to be done about it before valued members start leaving in flocks!!


    well put lol


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Cannot believe that thread was closed!!: I dont understand how some threads which are blatantly nasty and argumentative can go on and on and on and on untill someone says hey where are the mods!! before it gets locked but this one gets deleted???? its an absolute crock of shite and something needs to be done about it before valued members start leaving in flocks!!


Great post!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Aw Ony, seems I've missed a bit of an eventful day, eh?
Not good to here you're going but if you must then you must, don't know how to contact you but hope to hear from you soon.
I'll miss you 
xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> you would think so, but there's always some one out to spoil it for the rest and the minority usually win


So true and TASHI is now showing offline since i sent that PM. 



suzy93074 said:


> Cannot believe that thread was closed!!: I dont understand how some threads which are blatantly nasty and argumentative can go on and on and on and on untill someone says hey where are the mods!! before it gets locked but this one gets deleted???? its an absolute crock of shite and something needs to be done about it before valued members start leaving in flocks!!


Exactly Suzy but it wasn't even closed it was deleted and without explanation. I just sent TASHI pm coz i saw her online viewing a thread but as soon as i sent it...She seems to have gone offline? 
Also everyone was having a laugh on that thread...Is humour banned now?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sooner or later all our posts will be screened before they go live, and as there is hardly ever a mod on, it would be a VERY slow and boring board.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> Aw Ony, seems I've missed a bit of an eventful day, eh?
> Not good to here you're going but if you must then you must, don't know how to contact you but hope to hear from you soon.
> I'll miss you
> xxx


Im not leaving Jess..Just dont see the point in contributing. You get no thanks for it...not even a reply when you ask why ya thread has been deleted.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Sooner or later all our posts will be screened before they go live, and as there is hardly ever a mod on, it would be a VERY slow and boring board.


It's getting that way.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Im not leaving Jess..Just dont see the point in contributing. You get no thanks for it...not even a reply when you ask why ya thread has been deleted.


Am I like the only one that found that post hilarious? I don't understand it now, getting all tight and bitchy sometimes. It's sad. I mean I certainly won't be on as much with starting high school I'll need more time for studies and also going to be hard hard work with Inca as I'm doing all the work. I'm going to die of tiredness :yikes:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> So true and TASHI is now showing offline since i sent that PM.
> 
> Exactly Suzy but it wasn't even closed it was deleted and without explanation. I just sent TASHI pm coz i saw her online viewing a thread but as soon as i sent it...She seems to have gone offline?
> Also everyone was having a laugh on that thread...Is humour banned now?


Looks that way ony I remember that horrible man who was really RACIST in his posts they were not deleted for at least 24hours and I for one found them very upsetting.....how come they were not deleted but a joke about a cat carrier is??? Just doesnt make sense to me!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Im not leaving Jess..Just dont see the point in contributing. You get no thanks for it...not even a reply when you ask why ya thread has been deleted.


thanks for contributing to this thread Ony  i for 1 appreciate ya xx


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Just letting my friends know i wont be on as much. I'll be on my site. Seems you cant even have a laugh on here anymore without your threads getting deleted and no explanation for it. Even though everyone knew it was a jokey thread. My friends know where to find me. I'll still pop on and off but that's it.


Ony, you can't stop posting - you cheer me up & I'll have nobody to play games with at stupid o'clock!!  I can't believe this has happened - the thread was clearly in jest. I'd love the two people who complained to have the bottle to come on this thread & explain why they found it so offensive  You've made me feel welcome from the time I joined & have helped me loads finding my feet on here. I can't believe how nasty & personal some of the posts on here have been lately, yet those people are allowed to get away with it, but your thread of a joke is deleted ut: Can't a mod come on & explain why please :cursing:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Im not leaving Jess..Just dont see the point in contributing. You get no thanks for it...not even a reply when you ask why ya thread has been deleted.


Typical, there to scared to come out! Lol, They will be attacked by the mob! :001_tt2:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Typical, there to scared to come out! Lol, They will be attacked by the mob! :001_tt2:


dont ya mean the clique lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Looks that way ony I remember that horrible man who was really RACIST in his posts they were not deleted for at least 24hours and I for one found them very upsetting.....how come they were not deleted but a joke about a cat carrier is??? Just doesnt make sense to me!


one rule for one, and another rule for another!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been on other forums lately and I think they all seem to be to "Politically Correct" I know the line has to be draw somewhere, but things are just getting out of hand, NO fun anymore.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Barney said:


> dont ya mean the clique lol


Oh, yer, lol thats the word....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> one rule for one, and another rule for another!


Very true!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Looks that way ony I remember that horrible man who was really RACIST in his posts they were not deleted for at least 24hours and I for one found them very upsetting.....how come they were not deleted but a joke about a cat carrier is??? Just doesnt make sense to me!


Exactly Suzy....And i was the one standing up against that racist. But heaven forbid if you try having an innocent laugh on here.  xxxx



Barney said:


> thanks for contributing to this thread Ony  i for 1 appreciate ya xx


lol..ya bugger...Stop making me reply and contribute...Im having none of it. xxxx :001_tt2: 



munchbunch said:


> Ony, you can't stop posting - you cheer me up & I'll have nobody to play games with at stupid o'clock!!  I can't believe this has happened - the thread was clearly in jest. I'd love the two people who complained to have the bottle to come on this thread & explain why they found it so offensive  You've made me feel welcome from the time I joined & have helped me loads finding my feet on here. I can't believe how nasty & personal some of the posts on here have been lately, yet those people are allowed to get away with it, but your thread of a joke is deleted ut: Can't a mod come on & explain why please :cursing:


Thank you my friendly nutter who also has a sense of humour...you better curb that.  
I'll always be here for you and i agree it seems it's ok to be evil, cruel, etc on here and the posts are allowed to continue but if you try to cheer the place up your threads get deleted and NO-ONE has the decency to tell you why or put your thread back up when the MAJORITY speak out to say they saw it to be funny...xxxx 



sahunk said:


> Typical, there to scared to come out! Lol, They will be attacked by the mob! :001_tt2:


Sh!t you mean there's a mob on here?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> one rule for one, and another rule for another!





Happy Paws said:


> I've been on other forums lately and I think they all seem to be to "Politically Correct" I know the line has to be draw somewhere, but things are just getting out of hand, NO fun anymore.


Yep so true and such a shame. I would understand if there was nasty/cruel intent behind something but a bit of harmless humour (A fake pic) come on, now it is getting stupid.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Exactly Suzy....And i was the one standing up against that racist. But heaven forbid if you try having an innocent laugh on here.  xxxx
> 
> lol..ya bugger...Stop making me reply and contribute...Im having none of it. xxxx :001_tt2:
> 
> ...


Yep, And there coming for you! :devil:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Yep, And there coming for you! :devil:


Dont i know it.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol, the even deleted your funny thread!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Lol, the even deleted your funny thread!


Well that's coz sense of humour's not allowed. :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Well that's coz sense of humour's not allowed. :001_tt2:


Og course it is, There will be no such talk on this forum!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

another thread has been deleted?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*FREE-SPIRIT i did tell you to watch ya back...*


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> another thread has been deleted?


 Which one?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> another thread has been deleted?


Which one? 



JANICE199 said:


> *FREE-SPIRIT i did tell you to watch ya back...*


Yep...I'll listen to my mum one of these days...lol...xxxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Just letting my friends know i wont be on as much. I'll be on my site. Seems you cant even have a laugh on here anymore without your threads getting deleted and no explanation for it. Even though everyone knew it was a jokey thread. My friends know where to find me. I'll still pop on and off but that's it.


I dont know where to find you


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I dont know where to find you


Im not leaving and i'll never be far away.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I dont know where to find you


*Just click on the link in her sig. you'll find her. *


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Im not leaving and i'll never be far away.


ye make sure ya keep watchin cos as soon as they think ya backs turned the knives will be out lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just click on the link in her sig. you'll find her. *


lol...love it.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

FFS FS WTF - TBH CBA xxxx


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Jo P said:


> FFS FS WTF - TBH CBA xxxx


LOL ha ha


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Although I do find it rather silly that an obviously jokey thread was deleted because a few didn't have the same sense of humour as some members.
I do feel it's unfair to put to much blame on the Mods - they work very hard to keep things running smoothly and if they had several complaints about the thread they may of felt they had no choice.
I personally just steer clear of threads I don't agree with or don't appeal to my sense of humour.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Jo P said:


> FFS FS WTF - TBH CBA xxxx


Huh, Say that in english please... Lol


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Barney said:


> ye make sure ya keep watchin cos as soon as they think ya backs turned the knives will be out lol


Dont i know it....Ive seen it all before.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Although I do find it rather silly that an obviously jokey thread was deleted because a few didn't have the same sense of humour as some members.
> I do feel it's unfair to put to much blame on the Mods - they work very hard to keep things running smoothly and if they had several complaints about the thread they may of felt they had no choice.
> I personally just steer clear of threads I don't agree with or don't appeal to my sense of humour.


But why is it they feel fit to delete this but not others that have been potentially more harmful and ones where arguing has been in full force....Im not saying all the mods are rubbish just that they really should explain why they have deleted a thread and the reasons behind it


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

If you read the forum rules you will see that mods reserve the right to delete anything with no explanation or notice. Perhaps they felt that a "joke" depicting animal abuse wasn't appropriate for a pet forum.

Why do you people think that _*animal torture*_ is funny? I just don't get that.

I'm really asking. What is funny about seeing an animal hooked up to an instrument of torture? _*Why is that funny*_?

(Spare me the "no sense of humor" and "no life" digs. Your opinion of me doesn't matter, water off a duck's back. You only make yourselves look bad when you attack and call names. )

I just can't understand what is funny about it. So I'm asking those of you who thought such an offensive "joke" was funny,

*Why is it funny to see a cat hooked up to an instrument that would clearly cause pain and injury?*

yes yes, I know it wasn't real. I know it was a "joke"

but why is it funny?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Huh, Say that in english please... Lol


she cant put it in english as its a bit naughty and would get this thread deleted lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> If you read the forum rules you will see that mods reserve the right to delete anything with no explanation or notice. Perhaps they felt that a "joke" depicting animal abuse wasn't appropriate for a pet forum.
> 
> Why do you people think that _*animal torture*_ is funny? I just don't get that.
> 
> ...


It was a cartoon!!!! ever laughed at Tom and Jerry? lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Jo P said:


> FFS FS WTF - TBH CBA xxxx


it means 
for f*ck sake free spirit...to be honest cant be arssed!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> But why is it they feel fit to delete this but not others that have been potentially more harmful and ones where arguing has been in full force....Im not saying all the mods are rubbish just that they really should explain why they have deleted a thread and the reasons behind it


Maybe not enough people complain about the arguements, I don't know 
I agree Freespirit deserves an explination.

I personally thought the thread was very funny - it definately cheered me up after a stressful day.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> If you read the forum rules you will see that mods reserve the right to delete anything with no explanation or notice. Perhaps they felt that a "joke" depicting animal abuse wasn't appropriate for a pet forum.
> 
> Why do you people think that _*animal torture*_ is funny? I just don't get that.
> 
> ...


*sorry but IF you understood it WAS a JOKE how then can it offend?*


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> it means
> for f*ck sake free spirit...to be honest cant be arssed!


Oh, That makes sense! Lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> If you read the forum rules you will see that mods reserve the right to delete anything with no explanation or notice. Perhaps they felt that a "joke" depicting animal abuse wasn't appropriate for a pet forum.
> 
> Why do you people think that _*animal torture*_ is funny? I just don't get that.
> 
> ...


you've got this completely wrong - the cats aren't in pain!! My cat yowls with happiness every time I use it on him


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> you've got this completely wrong - the cats aren't in pain!! My cat yowls with happiness every time I use it on him


Lmao, This thread will get closed in a minute, were all laughing!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

claire said:


> It was a cartoon!!!! ever laughed at Tom and Jerry? lol


LOL - my brother used to cry his eyes out because of what happened to Tom, mind you he was 4


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> you've got this completely wrong - the cats aren't in pain!! My cat yowls with happiness every time I use it on him


pmsl


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> you've got this completely wrong - the cats aren't in pain!! My cat yowls with happiness every time I use it on him


*
LMAO god that was funny. thankyou*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Lmao, This thread will get closed in a minute, were all laughing!


We're such rebels aren't we  perhaps we'll all get banned and then there will be no members at all..... that way nobody can laugh at all


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> you've got this completely wrong - the cats aren't in pain!! My cat yowls with happiness every time I use it on him


PMSL that was better than the pic itself


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Fleur said:


> LOL - my brother used to cry his eyes out because of what happened to Tom, mind you he was 4


LOL bles him x



Verbatim said:


> you've got this completely wrong - the cats aren't in pain!! My cat yowls with happiness every time I use it on him


PMSL


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> We're such rebels aren't we  perhaps we'll all get banned and then there will be no members at all..... that way nobody can laugh at all


Then it would be the most fun forum ever!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> We're such rebels aren't we  perhaps we'll all get banned and then there will be no members at all..... that way nobody can laugh at all


its a possibility lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> you've got this completely wrong - the cats aren't in pain!! My cat yowls with happiness every time I use it on him


PMSL - just spat my drink all over my brand new lap top - that deserves some rep


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> If you read the forum rules you will see that mods reserve the right to delete anything with no explanation or notice. Perhaps they felt that a "joke" depicting animal abuse wasn't appropriate for a pet forum.
> 
> Why do you people think that _*animal torture*_ is funny? I just don't get that.
> 
> ...


Obviously you are one of the peeps who complained! why do you have to take things to the extreme!! We in no way condone animal cruelty- we are on a pet forum ffs!! it was a bit tongue in cheek and as adults surely we can have a giggle at it without someone thinking we would do that to any of our pets!!! u need to lighten up imo u havent been here long so dont realy know any of us that well to be able to form an opinion that we are animal abusers!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Jo P said:


> FFS FS WTF - TBH CBA xxxx


lol...  



Fleur said:


> Although I do find it rather silly that an obviously jokey thread was deleted because a few didn't have the same sense of humour as some members.
> I do feel it's unfair to put to much blame on the Mods - they work very hard to keep things running smoothly and if they had several complaints about the thread they may of felt they had no choice.
> I personally just steer clear of threads I don't agree with or don't appeal to my sense of humour.


Thing is Fleur an identical thread done a year ago unbeknown to me until today is still up. So that cant be right or fair. 



suzy93074 said:


> But why is it they feel fit to delete this but not others that have been potentially more harmful and ones where arguing has been in full force....Im not saying all the mods are rubbish just that they really should explain why they have deleted a thread and the reasons behind it


So true Suzy 



Whitetoes said:


> If you read the forum rules you will see that mods reserve the right to delete anything with no explanation or notice. Perhaps they felt that a "joke" depicting animal abuse wasn't appropriate for a pet forum.
> 
> Why do you people think that _*animal torture*_ is funny? I just don't get that.
> 
> ...


And YES i do remember YOU were one of the two who were against that thread but odd how a thread with exactly the same pic and joke done a year ago is still up. As for humour just because you dont share the majority of peoples humour does not mean something isn't funny. Quite the opposite infact. Animal torture isn't funny but use your brain...Do you think any of us members being on here as animal lovers are or would approve of such a thing? It was a FAKE JOKE pic.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Sylvester and Tweetie pie, Pixie n Dixie, Dastardly and Muttley now that ya av mentioned it how did all these cartoons get past the censors i for 1 am appalled hold on its not real is it........


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

19 pages of whining. Now THAT's funny.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> you've got this completely wrong - the cats aren't in pain!! My cat yowls with happiness every time I use it on him


lol...so funny...love it.  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...
> 
> Thing is Fleur an identical thread done a year ago unbeknown to me until today is still up. So that cant be right or fair.
> 
> ...


Well said Ony, We will all obviously be against animal cruelty, We are animal LOVERS!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> 19 pages of whining. Now THAT's funny.


and one miserable member. Now THAT's funny.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> 19 pages of whining. Now THAT's funny.


It was 20 pages


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> 19 pages of whining. Now THAT's funny.


Why dont u just do one you have whined all the way to the mods so dont come that


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> 19 pages of whining. Now THAT's funny.


well we have enjoyed it  if you have not why go ya just pass by


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> and one miserable member. Now THAT's funny.


 deffo! miserable as bloody sin


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> and one miserable member. Now THAT's funny.


Stop making me laugh woman...Laighing isn't allowed remember?  :001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...
> 
> Thing is Fleur an identical thread done a year ago unbeknown to me until today is still up. So that cant be right or fair.
> 
> And YES i do remember YOU were one of the two who were against that thread but odd how a thread with exactly the same pic and joke done a year ago is still up. As for humour just because you dont share the majority of peoples humour does not mean something isn't funny. Quite the opposite infact. Animal torture isn't funny but use your brain...Do you think any of us members being on here as animal lovers are or would approve of such a thing? It was a FAKE JOKE pic.


*
lmao.by the way do you find it funny watching ppl fall down stairs like slinkies? I DO but then you know that.pmsl:thumbup::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

We all need to stop laughing, And you need to stop making us laugh! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...
> 
> Thing is Fleur an identical thread done a year ago unbeknown to me until today is still up. So that cant be right or fair.
> 
> ...


Yes I reported the thread. Yes I understand that it is fake. But it is making a joke out of animal torture, and I do not think that animal torture is a laughing matter.

And that is what I don't understand. How any of you can think such a sick "joke" is funny. I just don't get it.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Stop making me laugh woman...Laighing isn't allowed remember?  :001_tt2:


but im a troll.... im here to break the rules and cause havoc


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> lmao.by the way do you find it funny watching ppl fall down stairs like slinkies? I DO but then you know that.pmsl:thumbup::lol::lol::lol:*


Lmao, I do, and i like seeing people falling over..


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Stop making me laugh woman...Laighing isn't allowed remember?  :001_tt2:


still whining. my gosh.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> Yes I reported the thread. Yes I understand that it is fake. But it is making a joke out of animal torture, and I do not think that animal torture is a laughing matter.
> 
> And that is what I don't understand. How any of you can think such a sick "joke" is funny. I just don't get it.


Do you actually know how to smile???? just a question:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> Yes I reported the thread. Yes I understand that it is fake. But it is making a joke out of animal torture, and I do not think that animal torture is a laughing matter.
> 
> And that is what I don't understand. How any of you can think such a sick "joke" is funny. I just don't get it.


Two people out of like 200 didnt like it? I think MAJORITY RULES!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Lmao, I do, and i like seeing people falling over..


Me too I think its hillarious when people fall over! oops bet that makes me some kind of sicko


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> Yes I reported the thread. Yes I understand that it is fake. But it is making a joke out of animal torture, and I do not think that animal torture is a laughing matter.
> 
> And that is what I don't understand. How any of you can think such a sick "joke" is funny. I just don't get it.


*Oh for gods sake lighten up. a joke is just that.....more bloody dogooders.*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> If you read the forum rules you will see that mods reserve the right to delete anything with no explanation or notice. Perhaps they felt that a "joke" depicting animal abuse wasn't appropriate for a pet forum.
> 
> Why do you people think that _*animal torture*_ is funny? I just don't get that.
> 
> ...


Sorry i thought when i looked at the time you replyed And said people would copy it can't remember quite what you said, I thought someone's p*ssed and not had a good night thought you might have seen it for what it was when you were sober! and felt abit silly about what you wrote But hay we've all done it


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> still whining. my gosh.


If you dont like the whining, LEAVE! ut:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> Yes I reported the thread. Yes I understand that it is fake. But it is making a joke out of animal torture, and I do not think that animal torture is a laughing matter.
> 
> And that is what I don't understand. How any of you can think such a sick "joke" is funny. I just don't get it.


Nobody here thinks animal torture is a laughing matter, how bloody stupid must you be if you think that?

For god's sake, if everyone took everything as seriously as you do we'd all have committed hari kari by now!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> lmao.by the way do you find it funny watching ppl fall down stairs like slinkies? I DO but then you know that.pmsl:thumbup::lol::lol::lol:*


Yes i find it hillarious watching people fall over or down the stairs....Doesn't everyone?  



Whitetoes said:


> Yes I reported the thread. Yes I understand that it is fake. But it is making a joke out of animal torture, and I do not think that animal torture is a laughing matter.
> 
> And that is what I don't understand. How any of you can think such a sick "joke" is funny. I just don't get it.


We all know you reported it. But if we are all animal lovers and against any kind of torture but can laugh at a FAKE JOKE pic...What does that tell you? We have a sense of humour because it's not real and we live in the real world.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> Yes I reported the thread. Yes I understand that it is fake. But it is making a joke out of animal torture, and I do not think that animal torture is a laughing matter.
> 
> And that is what I don't understand. How any of you can think such a sick "joke" is funny. I just don't get it.


It was not torture. Do ya watch cartoons? are you affended by these? do you report Itchy And Scratchy to Matt Groening???????????


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought it was really funny:001_tt2:

Quite obvious it wasn't real so why waste the time complaining about it?ut:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Me too I think its hillarious when people fall over! oops bet that makes me some kind of sicko


I bet you're one of those sickening mentally disturbed people who watches You've Been Framed aren't you :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I bet you're one of those sickening mentally disturbed people who watches You've Been Framed aren't you :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


ITS ON AT 8, I CANT WAIT

im so excited


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> I bet you're one of those sickening mentally disturbed people who watches You've Been Framed aren't you :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


SSSSSHHHHHHH dont tell everyone! I will be sectioned!!ut:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

claire said:


> ITS ON AT 8, I CANT WAIT
> 
> im so excited


oh god, not another one!! I bet you'd even go so far as to laugh at the grandmas when their teeth fall out!! People like you should be locked up :nonod: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Sorry i thought when i looked at the time you replyed And said people would copy it can't remember quite what you said, I thought someone's p*ssed and not had a good night thought you might have seen it for what it was when you were sober! and felt abit silly about what you wrote But hay we've all done it


You cant get through to some people Christine....no brain in them for you to get through to. Just another troll on here trying to stir up trouble.  ut:



sahunk said:


> If you dont like the whining, LEAVE! ut:


Well said...Totally agree. 



Verbatim said:


> Nobody here thinks animal torture is a laughing matter, how bloody stupid must you be if you think that?
> 
> For god's sake, if everyone took everything as seriously as you do we'd all have committed hari kari by now!!!


How very true but think your'e banging your head up against a brick wall with this TROLL. ut:



claire said:


> It was not torture. Do ya watch cartoons? are you affended by these? do you report Itchy And Scratchy to Matt Groening???????????


Totally agree....lol....You know what?...This troll probably does.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> SSSSSHHHHHHH dont tell everyone! I will be sectioned!!ut:


too late they all know lol dont answer the door it will be the men in the white coats and the big net


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

claire said:


> ITS ON AT 8, I CANT WAIT
> 
> im so excited


 I cant believe what a sick person you are! Instead i watch scarred!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> oh god, not another one!! I bet you'd even go so far as to laugh at the grandmas when their teeth fall out!! People like you should be locked up :nonod: :smilewinkgrin:


Im extra sick, I even like it when the animals fall over    especially when the cats slide of a shiny surface


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

claire said:


> Im extra sick, I even like it when the animals fall over    especially when the cats slide of a shiny surface


LOL...Now that is funny when animals slide on shiny surfaces...Actually had a giggle the other day too. My cat jumped up on window sill, missed and fell down. NO HARM DONE


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Can we get back to whinin please instead of these funny posts whitenose cant post cos of you lot


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

claire said:


> Im extra sick, I even like it when the animals fall over    especially when the cats slide of a shiny surface


i do that with mine.... i have Ony's carrier waiting at one end and slide him across me kitchen floor so he slides into it, bloody hilarious


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...Now that is funny when animals slide on shiny surfaces...Actually had a giggle the other day too. My cat jumped up on window sill, missed and fell down. NO HARM DONE


hahahaha wish I was there lol, Cassie ran into the patio door last week when it was shut I laughed so hard lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> too late they all know lol dont answer the door it will be the men in the white coats and the big net


Oh fook! thats it then im done for!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

sahunk said:


> And it was a real good laugh! We were asking for ones for human! LOL


some humans could do with a spike up there ar.ehmy::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> We all know you reported it. But if we are all animal lovers and against any kind of torture but can laugh at a FAKE JOKE pic...What does that tell you? We have a sense of humour because it's not real and *we live in the real world*.


Obviously "no sense of humor" is a terrible insult coming from you. I am sorry I can't oblige you by breaking down and crying because you think I have no sense of humor. But I regret to inform you that I place no value on your opinion of me.

No I won't leave. *It's too much fun to watch you all feel sorry for yourselves because someone disagreed with you. *

You've spent the entire day whining and complaining because a thread got removed. That's your idea of living in the real world. HAHAHAHAHA! It's hilarious. See? I do have a sense of humor! Surprise!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> Obviously "no sense of humor" is a terrible insult coming from you. I am sorry I can't oblige you by breaking down and crying because you think I have no sense of humor. But I regret to inform you that I place no value on your opinion of me.
> 
> No I won't leave. *It's too much fun to watch you all feel sorry for yourselves because someone disagreed with you. *
> 
> You've spent the entire day whining and complaining because a thread got removed. That's your idea of living in the real world. HAHAHAHAHA! It's hilarious. See? I do have a sense of humor! Surprise!


Actually I have been out for most of the day but still found time to pop on so where is that the entire day???? oh and small things amuse small minds!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> Obviously "no sense of humor" is a terrible insult coming from you. I am sorry I can't oblige you by breaking down and crying because you think I have no sense of humor. But I regret to inform you that I place no value on your opinion of me.
> 
> No I won't leave. *It's too much fun to watch you all feel sorry for yourselves because someone disagreed with you. *
> 
> You've spent the entire day whining and complaining because a thread got removed. That's your idea of living in the real world. HAHAHAHAHA! It's hilarious. See? I do have a sense of humor! Surprise!


There's a difference between a sense of humour and mental issues ut:

P.S. - if I was you, i'd avoid ITV1 at all costs for the next hour, wouldn't want you to get too upset by all those disturbing images :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> Obviously "no sense of humor" is a terrible insult coming from you. I am sorry I can't oblige you by breaking down and crying because you think I have no sense of humor. But I regret to inform you that I place no value on your opinion of me.
> 
> No I won't leave. *It's too much fun to watch you all feel sorry for yourselves because someone disagreed with you. *
> 
> You've spent the entire day whining and complaining because a thread got removed. That's your idea of living in the real world. HAHAHAHAHA! It's hilarious. See? I do have a sense of humor! Surprise!


who gives a fooook:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> Obviously "no sense of humor" is a terrible insult coming from you. I am sorry I can't oblige you by breaking down and crying because you think I have no sense of humor. But I regret to inform you that I place no value on your opinion of me.
> 
> No I won't leave. *It's too much fun to watch you all feel sorry for yourselves because someone disagreed with you. *
> 
> You've spent the entire day whining and complaining because a thread got removed. That's your idea of living in the real world. HAHAHAHAHA! It's hilarious. See? I do have a sense of humor! Surprise!


what worse us complaining or you feeling the need to comment on it lol sorry we bother us so much,,,,,,, LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> There's a difference between a sense of humour and mental issues ut:
> 
> P.S. - if I was you, i'd avoid ITV1 at all costs for the next hour, wouldn't want you to get too upset by all those disturbing images :nonod:


do ya know what, you going to think im awful but im watching UBF and im letting my 3 year old watch it too


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Barney said:


> Can we get back to whinin please instead of these funny posts whitenose cant post cos of you lot


BROWN NOSE more like. 



Verbatim said:


> i do that with mine.... i have Ony's carrier waiting at one end and slide him across me kitchen floor so he slides into it, bloody hilarious


So funny that did make me laugh.  :001_tt2:



claire said:


> hahahaha wish I was there lol, Cassie ran into the patio door last week when it was shut I laughed so hard lol


lol, Claire.....i would have laughed too.  



borderer said:


> some humans could do with a spike up there ar.ehmy::smilewinkgrin:


So true Bordie.  


Whitetoes said:


> Obviously "no sense of humor" is a terrible insult coming from you. I am sorry I can't oblige you by breaking down and crying because you think I have no sense of humor. But I regret to inform you that I place no value on your opinion of me.
> 
> No I won't leave. *It's too much fun to watch you all feel sorry for yourselves because someone disagreed with you. *
> 
> You've spent the entire day whining and complaining because a thread got removed. That's your idea of living in the real world. HAHAHAHAHA! It's hilarious. See? I do have a sense of humor! Surprise!


No not feeling sorry for myself...feel sorry for you for being such a SAD individual. ut:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> There's a difference between a sense of humour and mental issues ut:
> 
> P.S. - if I was you, i'd avoid ITV1 at all costs for the next hour, wouldn't want you to get too upset by all those disturbing images :nonod:


on corrie a kid has been stung by a wasp i think the wasp was killed hope he dint see that he not sleep for a week


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Me thinks there is a TROLL lounging about here somewhere!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> Obviously "no sense of humor" is a terrible insult coming from you. I am sorry I can't oblige you by breaking down and crying because you think I have no sense of humor. But I regret to inform you that I place no value on your opinion of me.
> 
> No I won't leave. *It's too much fun to watch you all feel sorry for yourselves because someone disagreed with you. *
> 
> You've spent the entire day whining and complaining because a thread got removed. That's your idea of living in the real world. HAHAHAHAHA! It's hilarious. See? I do have a sense of humor! Surprise!


*omg lmao talk about pot calling the kettle black..coz you wasn't far away.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Me thinks there is a TROLL lounging about here somewhere!


I aint laughed to much in ages, with this pic and UBF on ive weed a lil bit


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

claire said:


> do ya know what, you going to think im awful but im watching UBF and im letting my 3 year old watch it too


I can't believe you would be so cruel as to brainwash your children into following your evil ways 



Barney said:


> on corrie a kid has been stung by a wasp i think the wasp was killed hope he dint see that he not sleep for a week


omg get the RSPCA on them!! I hope they killed that poor little wasp humanely :nonod: :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Well that thread was fooking hilarious...yes yes i know that means im an animal abusers.....But i thought that cat handle thing you know the animal abusing stick was well worth the money! :yesnod:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Me thinks there is a TROLL lounging about here somewhere!


How did ya manage to get that pic of BROWN NOSE?...I mean White toes?


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> Obviously "no sense of humor" is a terrible insult coming from you. I am sorry I can't oblige you by breaking down and crying because you think I have no sense of humor. But I regret to inform you that I place no value on your opinion of me.
> 
> No I won't leave. *It's too much fun to watch you all feel sorry for yourselves because someone disagreed with you. *
> 
> You've spent the entire day whining and complaining because a thread got removed. That's your idea of living in the real world. HAHAHAHAHA! It's hilarious. See? I do have a sense of humor! Surprise!


If you find the forum/threads so disagreeable, why bother posting on them? ut: You obviously get your kicks from trying to wind people up. This thread has run for so long because people actually LIKE Ony & LIKE to have a sense of humour. To you it's whining, to others it's support. You obviously intend to continue to try to wind people up so you can have your fun - I just hope people won't take the bait.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*It's human nature to sometimes laugh at such terrible things. It helps people deal with terrible things.

Have you not heard of the many jokes that fly around as soon as something happens? Princess Diana Jokes, MJ Jokes, Maddy Macaan jokes. It happens!!!

Deal with it!!!

*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Well that thread was fooking hilarious...yes yes i know that means im an animal abusers.....But i thought it was well woth the money! :yesnod:


No Kerry...It means you have a sense of humour like the MAJORITY of us ANIMAL LOVERS on here.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> How did ya manage to get that pic of BROWN NOSE?...I mean White toes?


PMSL!!!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Me thinks there is a TROLL lounging about here somewhere!


pmsl,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> How did ya manage to get that pic of BROWN NOSE?...I mean White toes?


LOL :laugh:

White Toes, I commend you for reporting the other thread because without you, this thread wouldn't exist... and I think this is the funniest thread i've ever seen on here


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> LOL :laugh:
> 
> White Toes, I commend you for reporting the other thread because without you, this thread wouldn't exist... and I think this is the funniest thread i've ever seen on here


Me too!!!! im soooo laughing!! three cheers for Brown Nose!!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

munchbunch said:


> If you find the forum/threads so disagreeable, why bother posting on them? ut: You obviously get your kicks from trying to wind people up. This thread has run for so long because people actually LIKE Ony & LIKE to have a sense of humour. To you it's whining, to others it's support. You obviously intend to continue to try to wind people up so you can have your fun - I just hope people won't take the bait.


Totally agree and thank you sweetiepie. Ive been on this forum over a year and nearly everyone knows my humour and shares it. We have some great laughs. Then you get the TROLLS come along and try to spoil it all. 



Biawhiska said:


> *It's human nature to sometimes laugh at such terrible things. It helps people deal with terrible things.
> 
> Have you not heard of the many jokes that fly around as soon as something happens? Princess Diana Jokes, MJ Jokes, Maddy Macaan jokes. It happens!!!
> 
> ...


Exactly.....The way this TROLL is carrying on you'd think we committed a crime.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No Kerry...It means you have a sense of humour like the MAJORITY of us ANIMAL LOVERS on here.


lmfao..You just got to laugh some times have'nt you..Some people are just laughable aswell..manily the ones that dont see the funny side of things..shame really!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree three Cheers for Brown Nose


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *omg lmao talk about pot calling the kettle black..coz you wasn't far away.*


lol...So true.  



Verbatim said:


> LOL :laugh:
> 
> White Toes, I commend you for reporting the other thread because without you, this thread wouldn't exist... and I think this is the funniest thread i've ever seen on here





suzy93074 said:


> Me too!!!! im soooo laughing!! three cheers for Brown Nose!!!!


Hey you two...Dont you dare laugh and have fun...BROWN NOSE will report you and get ANOTHER thread deleted.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hip hip hooray


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

I think i know Brown Nose his posting style is familiar  he is always on LURKIN


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...So true.
> 
> Hey you two...Dont you dare laugh and have fun...BROWN NOSE will report you and get ANOTHER thread deleted.


ooops 

oh yes I remember, we should all be reporting you for being such a cruel, vile member who likes to try and flog us your disgusting torture devices   :cursing:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Barney said:


> I think i know Brown Nose his posting style is familiar  he is always on LURKIN


Yep i also think it's a previous BANNED member.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

who?????????????????


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

i have a picture of her:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> who?????????????????


well he has got about a thousand names so its hard to put just 1 to his mug


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> who?????????????????


      It could be one or two previous banned folks lucky guess me thinks


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> *It's human nature to sometimes laugh at such terrible things. It helps people deal with terrible things.
> 
> Have you not heard of the many jokes that fly around as soon as something happens? Princess Diana Jokes, MJ Jokes, Maddy Macaan jokes. It happens!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for offering an explanation to answer my original question, which is *why* anyone would think such a thing was funny.

What you say makes sense, and I hadn't thought of it in that way before, which is why I asked. Yes, I hear the "jokes", when tragedies happen. And I don't think they are funny either.

I appreciate you taking the time to give me another point of view.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Dont be mean to poor brownose, we are all now forming a clique....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

borderer said:


> i have a picture of her:smilewinkgrin:


Now come on that picture is wayyyyy to complimentary!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

borderer said:


> i have a picture of her:smilewinkgrin:


lol...love it Bordie.  



Barney said:


> well he has got about a thousand names so its hard to put just 1 to his mug


Yeah hard to keep up with his identity on here.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

claire said:


> It could be one or two previous banned folks lucky guess me thinks


no i think its some1 who "dont do work" as i heard him say once


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> Thank you for offering an explanation to answer my original question, which is *why* anyone would think such a thing was funny.
> 
> What you say makes sense, and I hadn't thought of it in that way before, which is why I asked. Yes, I hear the "jokes", when tragedies happen. And I don't think they are funny either.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to give me another point of view.


Would have thought u could work it out by yourself really -

You are on a PET FORUM and we ARE ALL ANIMAL LOVERSut:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

And we arent scared of laughing at funny things!!!!! ut:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> Thank you for offering an explanation to answer my original question, which is *why* anyone would think such a thing was funny.
> 
> What you say makes sense, and I hadn't thought of it in that way before, which is why I asked. Yes, I hear the "jokes", when tragedies happen. And I don't think they are funny either.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to give me another point of view.


*Hi, I know some people do see the funny side, some people do sometimes and others never, though i guess we are all different and see thinks different and in this case we may have to agree to disagree.*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> Thank you for offering an explanation to answer my original question, which is *why* anyone would think such a thing was funny.
> 
> What you say makes sense, and I hadn't thought of it in that way before, which is why I asked. Yes, I hear the "jokes", when tragedies happen. And I don't think they are funny either.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to give me another point of view.


Oh your'e still around then?....Thought you were moaning about this thread just now...along with everything else you moan about. 



sahunk said:


> Dont be mean to poor brownose, we are all now forming a clique....


No, not a Clique....just the majority showing support against a TROLL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep i also think it's a previous BANNED member.


No I'm not a troll, or a previously banned member. I was referred here by someone who told me 1)that this was a friendly welcoming forum and I would love it here and 2) that, with my extensive knowledge and experience of cat care, behavior and health, I could really do a lot of good here.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Oh your'e still around then?....Thought you were moaning about this thread just now...along with everything else you moan about.
> 
> No, not a Clique....just the majority showing support against a TROLL.


Wheres that troll gun? :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> No I'm not a troll, or a previously banned member. I was referred here by someone who told me 1)that this was a friendly welcoming forum and I would love it here and 2) that, with my extensive knowledge and experience of cat care, behavior and health, I could really do a lot of good here.


ya not doin much good at the momenthmy:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> No I'm not a troll, or a previously banned member. I was referred here by someone who told me 1)that this was a friendly welcoming forum and I would love it here and 2) that, with my extensive knowledge and experience of cat care, behavior and health, I could really do a lot of good here.


Well obviously you have come to the wrong place, you aint done that much good so far! ut:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> No I'm not a troll, or a previously banned member. I was referred here by someone who told me 1)that this was a friendly welcoming forum and I would love it here and 2) that, with my extensive knowledge and experience of cat care, behavior and health, I could really do a lot of good here.


Well you havent been much help so far....You've just stirred up trouble just because you didn't like ONE PIC.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am sorry but I am going to have to call a halt to this now I am trying to keep up with these threads but am also trying to sort Tinytashi's flights out for tomorrow as they have changed the numbers :cursing: can we all just play nicely and try to get along whilst I am trying to sort out getting her back home


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

borderer said:


> ya not doin much good at the momenthmy:





sahunk said:


> Well obviously you have come to the wrong place, you aint done that much good so far! ut:


Totally agree...well said and so true.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Whitetoes said:


> No I'm not a troll, or a previously banned member. I was referred here by someone who told me 1)that this was a friendly welcoming forum and I would love it here and 2) that, with my extensive knowledge and experience of cat care, behavior and health, I could really do a lot of good here.


Well u havent come across as particularly friendly or helpful tbo....more of an opinionated obnoxious person who frowns down on others who doesnt have the same opinions as yourself not really newbie behaviour


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Well u havent come across as particularly friendly or helpful tbo....more of an opinionated obnoxious person who frowns down on others who doesnt have the same opinions as yourself not really newbie behaviour


Well said!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am sorry but I am going to have to call a halt to this now I am trying to keep up with these threads but am also trying to sort Tinytashi's flights out for tomorrow as they have changed the numbers :cursing: can we all just play nicely and try to get along whilst I am trying to sort out getting her back home


Sorry Tashi but people are clearly wound up that a certain newbie???? Is stirring up trouble and also got that thread deleted. I'll bow out of this one so as not to create more work for you or the other Mods and also to prevent this thread from getting deleted but still believe as do the MAJORITY that other thread should be allowed back up.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Sorry Tashi but people are clearly wound up that a certain newbie???? Is stirring up trouble and also got that thread deleted. I'll bow out of this one so as not to create more work for you or the other Mods and also to prevent this thread from getting deleted but still believe as do the MAJORITY that other thread should be allowed back up.


Here here!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Sorry Tashi but people are clearly wound up that a certain newbie???? Is stirring up trouble and also got that thread deleted. I'll bow out of this one so as not to create more work for you or the other Mods and also to prevent this thread from getting deleted but still believe as do the MAJORITY that other thread should be allowed back up.


Yer, i think that this "Newbie" Is stirring and needs to be sorted! A thread got removed for no reason! ut:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Just give me a little time to look at threads etc at the mo trying to sort these flights is a headache she has all the paperwork in the States with her and I am trying to make some sense of it all :blushing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Well u havent come across as particularly friendly or helpful tbo....more of an opinionated obnoxious person who frowns down on others who doesnt have the same opinions as yourself not really newbie behaviour





sahunk said:


> Well obviously you have come to the wrong place, you aint done that much good so far! ut:





FREE SPIRIT said:


> Well you havent been much help so far....You've just stirred up trouble just because you didn't like ONE PIC.


Well, actually I have been posting in the cats sections and perhaps helped one or two people.

What a way to treat new members. I guess this must have been my friend's idea of a practical joke.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> Well, actually I have been posting in the cats sections and perhaps helped one or two people.
> 
> What a way to treat new members. I guess this must have been my friend's idea of a practical joke.


Oh, So you do get jokes now? Pity you didnt get funnier one of the two! ut:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes the deletion of the thread was ridiculous (as it was very funny :laugh but this whole 'newbie' thing is peeving me off now. So what if they're a newbie. Do they not deserve the same respect or the same rights (ie to report something they don't like) like the rest of us?


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

The point is if someone sees something they dont like then maybe just dont post anything and go on to something else and leave that thread alone.
I saw the pic in question briefly and personally thought it was amusing as that is my sense of humour.
But if i had not of liked it i would never have reported it or said anything as everyones humour is different.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

I have just read all of this thread,

OK so one member disagreed with another thread - they are entitled to do so, even if the majority done!

OK so that one member has strong opinions,

HOWEVER what the hell gives you all the right to be so blinkin rude? Quite frankly i am disgusted with your behaviours towards a new member. They are new, they dont know how the forum works, they have jumped in with both feet and they have been picked on straight away for having differing opinions!

You all spout off about being so welcoming to new members, but only when it suits you!

Sorry i wont be replying further, i see no point in going round in circles. For the record, i enjoyed the original thread this was about and found it amusing, however I dont see the point in this thread - what are we now, nearly 30 pages of whinging about one other thread being deleted?

So many of you moan when members post leaving threads or whinging posts, but for some reason this one is acceptable?, and its acceptable to jump on a new member? 

I think not!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> No I'm not a troll, or a previously banned member. I was referred here by someone who told me 1)that this was a friendly welcoming forum and I would love it here and 2) that, with my extensive knowledge and experience of cat care, behavior and health, I could really do a lot of good here.


This forum is friendly and welcoming to people who are friendly and welcoming towards us  if you play with fire you're gonna get burnt mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Whitetoes said:


> Well, actually I have been posting in the cats sections and perhaps helped one or two people.
> 
> What a way to treat new members. I guess this must have been my friend's idea of a practical joke.


Maybe you should review how you have spoken to people to get the response you have


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tashi said:


> Just give me a little time to look at threads etc at the mo trying to sort these flights is a headache she has all the paperwork in the States with her and I am trying to make some sense of it all :blushing:


Thank you Tashi....I know this person is clearly still trying to get a reaction and this thread closed too. So as i said, i'll bow out for yours and the other Mods sake and so as not to get YET another thread deleted through no fault of our own. I'll be grateful when you do get chance to find that other thread and hopefully put it back up as the majority were having fun on it.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm well bummed i never got to see the thread


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Oh, So you do get jokes now? Pity you didnt get funnier one of the two! ut:


Ha Ha Ha thats a quality shot mate lol what a comeback


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> The point is if someone sees something they dont like then maybe just dont post anything and go on to something else and leave that thread alone.
> I saw the pic in question briefly and personally thought it was amusing as that is my sense of humour.
> But if i had not of liked it i would never have reported it or said anything as everyones humour is different.


That never happens on this forum, everyone says it but they always stick their oar in


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I have just read all of this thread,
> 
> OK so one member disagreed with another thread - they are entitled to do so, even if the majority done!
> 
> ...


The "new" member was hardly jumped on lol


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Barney said:


> Ha Ha Ha thats a quality shot mate lol what a comeback


Lol, I thought so too! :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> I have just read all of this thread,
> 
> OK so one member disagreed with another thread - they are entitled to do so, even if the majority done!
> 
> ...


If you have read the post then you will realise that the newbie actually came in half way thru so noone has jumped on anybody.....and Im sure I remember you being in a few posts where it looked like someone was being jumped on....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

claire said:


> The "new" member was hardly jumped on lol


excuse me? perhaps you should re-read it then, because thats how it appears to me...

being told to "pass on by", "get a life" "do you know how to laugh" etc etc etc

rude and ignorant imho!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I like to think i've not jumped on anyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> The point is if someone sees something they dont like then maybe just dont post anything and go on to something else and leave that thread alone.
> I saw the pic in question briefly and personally thought it was amusing as that is my sense of humour.
> But if i had not of liked it i would never have reported it or said anything as everyones humour is different.


NO thats not the point of a forum! The point of a forum is an exchange of views, which means people will always have differing views! Its what makes a forum interesting! Personally i agree the thread shouldnt have been removed, but it was the posters right to report it if they found it offensive! The mods moan often enough that threads dont get reported!

The way this member has been treated is appalling! There is NEVER a reason for it to be taken to personal insults!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> excuse me? perhaps you should re-read it then, because thats how it appears to me...
> 
> being told to "pass on by", "get a life" "do you know how to laugh" etc etc etc
> 
> rude and ignorant imho!


Being told WE approve of ANIMAL ABUSE sucks. Dont you think that will get peoples backs up on a pet forum full of ANIMAL LOVERS?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

*sits back*


everyone take a chill pill


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am jumping on you ALL now please can we leave this and get back to the fun forum we once had I will have a look through this and other threads when I am sorted this end but can we all please just stop sniping :cursing:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> NO thats not the point of a forum! The point of a forum is an exchange of views, which means people will always have differing views! Its what makes a forum interesting! Personally i agree the thread shouldnt have been removed, but it was the posters right to report it if they found it offensive! The mods moan often enough that threads dont get reported!
> 
> The way this member has been treated is appalling! There is NEVER a reason for it to be taken to personal insults!


I have not insulted anyone personally!! and I find your manner very rude actually!!!  who are YOU! u have actually stoked the fire back up!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> If you have read the post then you will realise that the newbie actually came in half way thru so noone has jumped on anybody.....and Im sure I remember you being in a few posts where it looked like someone was being jumped on....


feel free to quote me....

I always try to give honest opinions and facts. If that looks like i have jumped on someone then i publicly apologise now. Sometimes FACTS may appear harsh against a poster but facts speak for themselves.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> NO thats not the point of a forum! The point of a forum is an exchange of views, which means people will always have differing views! Its what makes a forum interesting! Personally i agree the thread shouldnt have been removed, but it was the posters right to report it if they found it offensive! The mods moan often enough that threads dont get reported!
> 
> The way this member has been treated is appalling! There is NEVER a reason for it to be taken to personal insults!


Just remember this...WE got called lovers or people who approved of Animal abuse first.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Me thinks there is a TROLL lounging about here somewhere!


That is sooooo funny, my daughter asked if it was real............

juliex


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> feel free to quote me....
> 
> I always try to give honest opinions and facts. If that looks like i have jumped on someone then i publicly apologise now. Sometimes FACTS may appear harsh against a poster but facts speak for themselves.


U only seem to post when its all gone tits up imo


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am jumping on you ALL now please can we leave this and get back to the fun forum we once had I will have a look through this and other threads when I am sorted this end but can we all please just stop sniping :cursing:


Suzy sorry if you find me rude, its not intended. I am still disgusted by the way this poster has been treated.

Tashi - i'm afraid i dont think this will be sorted until it is moderated properly. Is there perhaps another mod online who could sort it for you as your tied up?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> That is sooooo funny, my daughter asked if it was real............
> 
> juliex


it is Noel Gallagher he not doin much else these days so thought he would catch some rays lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> That is sooooo funny, my daughter asked if it was real............
> 
> juliex


 He is my little troll I keep him in my greenhousexxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> U only seem to post when its all gone tits up imo


i'm so sorry for not living on the forum and being at the beginning of every thread. however please feel free to quote me where i have jumped on someone.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> excuse me? perhaps you should re-read it then, because thats how it appears to me...
> 
> being told to "pass on by", "get a life" "do you know how to laugh" etc etc etc
> 
> rude and ignorant imho!





billyboysmammy said:


> feel free to quote me....
> 
> I always try to give honest opinions and facts. If that looks like i have jumped on someone then i publicly apologise now. Sometimes FACTS may appear harsh against a poster but facts speak for themselves.


He was deinatley rude! I said pass on by but not in the sense you are trying to say!!!! Whitetoes said 19 pages of whinging!!... so I said if you find that a problem/dislike it pass on by dont let it bother you, or words to that affect.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

i seem to remember a thread not that long ago.... about crates.... 

those of who used crates were called cruel

some people kicked off....

some were accused of jumping on a new member.....

how is THIS any different?


----------



## orchid1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Dont go free spirit you have a lot of friends here we all need a good laugh


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Right i am leaving this now before i lose my temper. I have given my opinions and before this becomes yet another PERSONAL slanging match i am bowing out.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> NO thats not the point of a forum! The point of a forum is an exchange of views, which means people will always have differing views! Its what makes a forum interesting! Personally i agree the thread shouldnt have been removed, but it was the posters right to report it if they found it offensive! The mods moan often enough that threads dont get reported!
> 
> The way this member has been treated is appalling! There is NEVER a reason for it to be taken to personal insults!


I agree that the point is to exchange views.
I would assume mostly on animal advice etc as that is useful to know.
In this instance it was a humourous picture and meant for fun.
If it offended anyone than clearly it would be better to just leave that thread as opposing a picture would be of no help to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> i seem to remember a thread not that long ago.... about crates....
> 
> those of who used crates were called cruel
> 
> ...


i'm so sorry for not living on the forum and ive not seen the thread you are refering to lol:001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> i'm so sorry for not living on the forum and being at the beginning of every thread. however please feel free to quote me where i have jumped on someone.....


I cannot be arsed to go looking thru threads but I can remember a few where u have deffo put your two penneth in! I dont mind ANYONE having an opinion but I resent being "told off" and talked down to like a kid by someone who is not even a mod....


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

orchid1 said:


> Dont go free spirit you have a lot of friends here we all need a good laugh


Thanks mate....Im not going....Just a shame a couple of people on here dont have a sense of humour. Heaven knows we all need cheering up at times. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Right i am leaving this now before i lose my temper. I have given my opinions and before this becomes yet another PERSONAL slanging match i am bowing out.


Am I missing something, I havent seen any personal comments made at you


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I cannot be arsed to go looking thru threads but I can remember a few where u have deffo put your two penneth in! I dont mind ANYONE having an opinion but I resent being "told off" and talked down to like a kid by someone who is not even a mod....


I am entitled to put my two penneth in! Its a FORUM! I am not rude or personal though - or at least i try very hard not to be. If you choose to read my posts as being talked down to then thats your perogative, I try to be objective but i do state my opinions.

If i have ever insulted someone personally i apologise publicly now.

EDIT: claire there havent been yet... other than suzys but i am bowing out before it degenerates any further.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

It's funny how so many members have had such a laugh on this thread and then we're told it's not allowed.

Perhaps if the original (non offensive) thread hadn't been removed, this would not have happened?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry but it is now time to close this it is just going round in circles with accusations flying rife I have asked for you all to settle but that doesnt appear to be happening


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Right i am leaving this now before i lose my temper. I have given my opinions and before this becomes yet another PERSONAL slanging match i am bowing out.


Did you even read where i just replied to you saying that it was US that had been accused of approving of animal cruelty just because of a fake, joke pic....That was said before ANYONE retaliated. So please get the facts straight. Of course we are going to be offended by that/those sort of comments.



fairy74 said:


> I agree that the point is to exchange views.
> I would assume mostly on animal advice etc as that is useful to know.
> In this instance it was a humourous picture and meant for fun.
> If it offended anyone than clearly it would be better to just leave that thread as opposing a picture would be of no help to anyone.


So true and very well said.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah i said before let's agree to disagree people


----------

